# Any Diamondback fans?



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Any Diamondback fans? I guess they're more mountain bike, but they have a new - performance hybrid, the Insight, it looks really nice and nicely priced at $349(for the Insight 1.0).


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I haven't seen the Insight 1, but I have ridden the Insight 2 and the 3. They were really nice. I think I am going to get the Insight 2 for my commuter bike so I don't have to commute on my Orbea or my Santa Cruz MTB anymore.


----------

